# Where to get started learning to script for Kontakt?



## Creston (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't know anything about coding but I've picked up things like HTML fairly fast in the past.

I guess the Kontakt manual is a good place to start. What next?


----------



## Akhenaten (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi,

there is a book from Mike Novy, "Understanding and Developing Kontakt Script Volume 1", which seems to be quite good. No Volume 2 yet afaik.

Steven


----------



## Akhenaten (Jan 13, 2014)

http://www.nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/tutorial/

Online KSP tutorials might be a good alternative as well as example scripts.


----------



## polypx (Jan 13, 2014)

This forum is the best resource available for learning KSP. You can find answers to most questions and issues by searching the archives, or else ask some of the people here should something not have been covered before.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm currently working on a series of tutorial videos for Kontakt scripting. I'll post the link here when they're online.


----------



## synapse21 (Jan 13, 2014)

The older Kontakt 2/3 script reference document is a lot more user-friendly than the current one:

http://www.audiotek.cz/produktyATK/ni/kontakt3_p2.pdf

- Rodney


----------



## Klopfgeist256 (Apr 7, 2014)

> TotalComposure
> Post (No subject)
> Posted: 13th January 2014, 7:29 pm
> I'm currently working on a series of tutorial videos for Kontakt scripting. I'll post the link here when they're online.



Hi, any news on this one?
I had a look at your website and your other tutorials on youtube but couldn't find anything about kontakt.
I assume these videos aren't finished yet :?: 

I just discovered KSP as a passion and am still in the process of learning, so any new resource is very welcome  

I watched several other so called "Kontakt Advanced - Tutorials" in the hope of getting information about KSP, but these were merely in depth looks at the Kontakt factory libraries.. I'm feeling slightly fooled :roll: 

Hope to see your videos soon!
thanks


----------

